# How do I get rid of mouse odor?



## Katskitten

The Featherweight my husband got me smells like mice. We've tried Lysol, didn't work. Tried washing it in Murphy's Oil Soap, didn't work. Then Simple Green, worked a little bit.

Any suggestions on how to rid this machine and it's box of the odor?

Elaine


----------



## Ardie/WI

Katskitten said:


> The Featherweight my husband got me smells like mice. We've tried Lysol, didn't work. Tried washing it in Murphy's Oil Soap, didn't work. Then Simple Green, worked a little bit.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to rid this machine and it's box of the odor?
> 
> Elaine


Peppermint teabags! Stuff them in every crack and cravase. tape them to the surfaces and put it all is a plastic bag and seal it well. Let it sit a week or two.

Might work!


----------



## vicb66

There is an enzyme product at walmart in the pet section.It's for removing pet odors.It works great on mouse smell.Put it out in the sunshine to dry that will help too.


----------



## praieri winds

baking soda maybe


----------



## Katskitten

Strange thing is the only WalMarts that carry that enzyme product is an hour south of here. The ones in our area don't seem to carry it. I have used it in the past and had good results getting rid of cat odors. Had thought about it several times but yet to get down there to get some more. 
Thanks for the tips I think I will try the peppermint tea bags or I will if I can find some LOL. 

Elaine


----------



## Ruby

Slice an onion in half and put half in the box. A couple days and the odor should be gone. My friend was telling me the other day some stray cats had sprayed under her porch and the smell had permeated her house. She tried the cut onion and it completely elimated the odor. Be sure to cut it across the sections and not long ways.


----------



## Chixarecute

Order online and have it shipped to your walmart for free.


----------



## vicb66

Send me a PM with your address and I'll ship you a small envelope of the powdered version of "Out".I'm a dog groomer it's called Odortrol.You mix it up with hot water and spray it on your odor.


----------



## Katskitten

Chixarecute said:


> Order online and have it shipped to your walmart for free.


Actually it is more fun to go down there to shop. They used to have a fabric department there too. We haven't been there in a while and our treat is to eat at the Jack in the Box, since there are none here. Used to have one on every other corner in Phx. 
We have been discussing a small road trip to see what we can find south of us.  We need our antique and junk shop fix.

vicb66, 
You have a PM and thank you. 

Elaine


----------



## RebelDigger

Is the odor on the machine itself? If so, wipe it down with a soft cloth and kerosene. I restore antique Singers for fun and this is always the first thing I do to clean them up. If it is the case, take the machine out of the case (wipe it down as stated), put the case in a plastic bag with a couple of dozen pieces of charcoal and seal the bag. Leave it alone for a week then open it up and check to see if the smell is gone, if not, reseal it for another week. Even better if you can place the bag in direct sunlight during the day. This always works for me.


----------



## westbrook

I have tried them all.... every smell remover, every pet product stain and odor remover.... this is what I found that actually worked.

Rug Doctor - Urine Eliminator - Non-Toxic and Green! comes in a lime green spray bottle... wish it came by the gallon! it doesn't. I found it at Wal-Mart in the Vacuum Cleaner area, on the shelf with other rug cleaners.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rug-Doctor-Urine-Eliminator/17203852

and it removes the smell forever!

to test before buying.. put a stinky smell on a piece of fabric - put in plastic baggie so it doesn't smell up your pocket or purse. Take it out and spray a bit of Rug Doctor on it... test it for yourself. If you like it buy it.


----------



## Ruby

You can do what you want and spend all the money you want on trying different things. If it were me I'd try the onion first. That would be cheaper.


----------



## Katskitten

I found a ceder sachet at a thrift store today and put it in the box as soon as I got it hoe. Figure I'll see what it does for now and if that doesn't do the job the onion next. Got plenty of them. LOL 
Elaine


----------



## Charleen

If you try the onion, don't let a dog get a hold of it. Onions are toxic for dogs. Good luck.


----------



## Molly Mckee

We told all the time here to be careful when dealing with anything that mice may have been in because of the hantavirus. It is carried by a certain strains of mice and it can be fatal. You are supposed to mask and glove before handling anything that could be contaminated, so do be careful if it could be a problem in your area!


----------



## Katskitten

We had forgot about that and for whatever it is a bit late. LOL We got the Featherweight from the Wisconsin GoodWill and where they got it we do not really know.The smell is mostly inside the box. 
Charleen,Yes I know about the onion and animals as we have several kitties. It is toxic to them as well, and they will not be allowed to get anywhere near the onion. We have one goofy cat that probably would try. 

Elaine


----------



## jad44

Irish Spring soap gives off a refreshing smell that overpowers mouse smells, and if you could set the machine into a box of kitty litter - and seal it for a while - it absorbs mouse smell - have used it in general to get rid of mice as well as the smell left behind by them. Both these work for mouse deterrent!!!


----------



## Katskitten

The ceder sachet has been in a week or so now and there is a noticeable reduction in odor. We'll give it a bit longer then if it's still there we'll try the onion or Irish Spring soap.

Joe


----------

